
Thomas Piketty is right: Income inequality is holding us back - evo_9
http://www.salon.com/2014/11/27/thomas_piketty_is_right_income_inequality_is_holding_us_back_partner/
======
clairity
_todo_ : institute escalating deterents on the concentration of wealth.

if you're worth $5mm, that's great. you're rich. enjoy. if you're worth
$10mm+, you've started to become a real liability to the social order.

politicians and economists can debate how best to implement such controls, but
some often talked about ideas are

    
    
      * raising the capital gains tax rate
      * more progressive income tax with a higher maximum marginal rate
      * closing various inheritance tax loopholes
      * closing offshore tax loopholes
      * allowing the failure of investment banks
    

these may not be the best ideas, since they don't all intrinsically
internalize the social and economic costs to the rest of society, but they
provide a starting point for discussion. and my point is not to vilify the
wealthy but to accurately account for the social and economic externalities
they create by their concentration of capital.

~~~
evo_9
I think you forgot the most important potential fix out there - instituting a
Living Wage in some form or another. The bulk of the 'burden' of which would
fall on taxing corporations and the ultra rich.

------
chrisbennet
In addition to the wealth concentration mentioned in the article, systemic
changes are happening that destroy the jobs of the 95%. Automation displaces
workers that now have nowhere to find work. At some point there just won't
_be_ jobs for most people.

